# modules problems

## DaggyStyle

hello, my problem have started in this post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6233166.html#6233166

since then I've found out that I have a bigger issue, modules on my laptop are acting strange.

for example from the earlier post, both wl and ndiswrapper module are installed well but not working.

also, every couple of boots (2-3) the drm probably gets corrupted and x won't boot so I need to drop to console, run make modules_install and restart x.

I've ran checkdisk on the partition returns all ok msg.

my other info can be found at the link above, also, here is my emerge --info: http://codepad.org/2f5BFiPL

what can be the issue and how can fix this?

----------

## audiodef

What kernel version are you using? Did you upgrade the kernel recently?

----------

## DaggyStyle

using tuxonice-2.6.33, before toi-2.6.33 was out, I was using gentoo-sources-2.6.33 without any problems. now the same issues minus the drm issue is reoccurring in gentoo-sources-2.6.33

----------

## audiodef

An extreme suggestion: backup your stuff, wipe and drive, and re-install Gentoo. If this problem keeps coming back, you'll know - because you're an experienced Gentoo user - that there's something wrong with your hardware.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> An extreme suggestion: backup your stuff, wipe and drive, and re-install Gentoo. If this problem keeps coming back, you'll know - because you're an experienced Gentoo user - that there's something wrong with your hardware.

 

but, when taking into account the fact from my previous post that the wireless card works on windows

----------

## DaggyStyle

well tuxonice 2.6.33-r1 was out so I've decided to try it out, problem is, modprobing wl er ndiswrapper results in module crash.

here is the output of both crashes:

wl:

```
wl: module license 'MIXED/Proprietary' taints kernel.

Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

wl 0000:0c:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

wl 0000:0c:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000000000000003

IP: [<ffffffff810ca07a>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x3a/0xa0

PGD 697d6067 PUD 67976067 PMD 0 

Oops: 0000 [#1] PREEMPT SMP 

last sysfs file: /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT0/charge_full

CPU 0 

Pid: 6352, comm: modprobe Tainted: P           2.6.33-tuxonice-r1 #3       /Studio 1535                     

RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff810ca07a>]  [<ffffffff810ca07a>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x3a/0xa0

RSP: 0018:ffff88006d339c58  EFLAGS: 00010002

RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: 0000000000000020 RCX: ffffffffa03b6a9b

RDX: 0000000000000001 RSI: 0000000000000020 RDI: ffffffff81772328

RBP: 0000000000000202 R08: 0000000000000003 R09: 00000000ce030001

R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000001 R12: 0000000000000001

R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 0000000000000000

FS:  00007f43a88ba700(0000) GS:ffff880001a00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

CR2: 0000000000000003 CR3: 00000000678d8000 CR4: 00000000000006f0

DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Process modprobe (pid: 6352, threadinfo ffff88006d338000, task ffff8800679e8000)

Stack:

 0000000000000037 0000000000000001 ffff88007f91e000 0000000000000001

<0> 0000000000000000 ffffffffa03b6a9b ffff88007f91e000 ffff88007f91e000

<0> ffff88007f91e000 ffffffffa03b8b1e 0000001100000000 ffffffffa04b9dd1

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffffa03b6a9b>] ? osl_attach+0x2b/0x80 [wl]

 [<ffffffffa03b8b1e>] ? wl_free+0x84e/0xca0 [wl]

 [<ffffffff812e9670>] ? pci_release_dev+0x0/0x30

 [<ffffffff8143516e>] ? pci_conf1_write+0xbe/0xf0

 [<ffffffff8143516e>] ? pci_conf1_write+0xbe/0xf0

 [<ffffffffa03bc339>] ? wl_pci_probe+0x92/0xb3 [wl]

 [<ffffffff812ef082>] ? local_pci_probe+0x12/0x20

 [<ffffffff812f021c>] ? pci_device_probe+0x8c/0xc0

 [<ffffffff8136fbea>] ? driver_sysfs_add+0x5a/0x80

 [<ffffffff8136fd08>] ? driver_probe_device+0x88/0x180

 [<ffffffff8136fe93>] ? __driver_attach+0x93/0xa0

 [<ffffffff8136fe00>] ? __driver_attach+0x0/0xa0

 [<ffffffff8136f468>] ? bus_for_each_dev+0x58/0x80

 [<ffffffff8136ecb0>] ? bus_add_driver+0xb0/0x250

 [<ffffffff81370180>] ? driver_register+0x70/0x130

 [<ffffffff812f04cc>] ? __pci_register_driver+0x4c/0xc0

 [<ffffffffa0285000>] ? init_module+0x0/0x1f [wl]

 [<ffffffff810001d4>] ? do_one_initcall+0x34/0x1a0

 [<ffffffff8106d08e>] ? sys_init_module+0xde/0x260

 [<ffffffff810024eb>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Code: 89 64 24 18 4c 89 6c 24 20 89 f3 48 8b 4c 24 28 23 1d 5b 9b 71 00 9c 5d fa 65 8b 04 25 f8 cc 00 00 48 98 4c 8b 84 c7 e8 00 00 00 <4d> 8b 28 45 8b 60 18 4d 85 ed 74 41 41 8b 40 14 49 8b 44 c5 00 

RIP  [<ffffffff810ca07a>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x3a/0xa0

 RSP <ffff88006d339c58>

CR2: 0000000000000003

---[ end trace 2efb7a1cfe000014 ]---

```

ndiswrapper:

```

Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

ndiswrapper version 1.55 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=yes)

BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null)

IP: [<ffffffff810ca07a>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x3a/0xa0

PGD 67dce067 PUD 68f0b067 PMD 0 

Oops: 0000 [#1] PREEMPT SMP 

last sysfs file: /sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0A:00/power_supply/BAT0/charge_full

CPU 1 

Pid: 6369, comm: modprobe Tainted: P           2.6.33-tuxonice-r1 #3       /Studio 1535                     

RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff810ca07a>]  [<ffffffff810ca07a>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x3a/0xa0

RSP: 0018:ffff88006f5cbea8  EFLAGS: 00010002

RAX: 0000000000000001 RBX: 00000000000080d0 RCX: ffffffffa0323cea

RDX: ffff88006f5cbeb8 RSI: 00000000000080d0 RDI: ffffffff81772c68

RBP: 0000000000000202 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 00000000ffffffff

R10: 0000000000000000 R11: ffff880001b12ec8 R12: 0000000000000008

R13: ffff880001b138e0 R14: 000000000155c680 R15: 000000000155c698

FS:  00007f38c1d2f700(0000) GS:ffff880001b00000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

CR2: 0000000000000000 CR3: 000000006f5ea000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Process modprobe (pid: 6369, threadinfo ffff88006f5ca000, task ffff880068d39b40)

Stack:

 ffffffff00000000 00000000000138e0 ffffffffa033db10 0000000000000008

<0> ffff880001b138e0 ffffffffa0323cea ffff880001b138e0 00000000000138e0

<0> ffffffff817e2ad8 ffffffffa0326cc9 000000004bc16c02 00000000000b45cb

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffffa0323cea>] ? KeSetTimer+0x3a/0xc0 [ndiswrapper]

 [<ffffffffa0326cc9>] ? ntoskernel_init+0x229/0x320 [ndiswrapper]

 [<ffffffffa0285000>] ? init_module+0x0/0xac [ndiswrapper]

 [<ffffffffa0285038>] ? init_module+0x38/0xac [ndiswrapper]

 [<ffffffff810001d4>] ? do_one_initcall+0x34/0x1a0

 [<ffffffff8106d08e>] ? sys_init_module+0xde/0x260

 [<ffffffff810024eb>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Code: 89 64 24 18 4c 89 6c 24 20 89 f3 48 8b 4c 24 28 23 1d 5b 9b 71 00 9c 5d fa 65 8b 04 25 f8 cc 00 00 48 98 4c 8b 84 c7 e8 00 00 00 <4d> 8b 28 45 8b 60 18 4d 85 ed 74 41 41 8b 40 14 49 8b 44 c5 00 

RIP  [<ffffffff810ca07a>] kmem_cache_alloc+0x3a/0xa0

 RSP <ffff88006f5cbea8>

CR2: 0000000000000000

---[ end trace 3234391472014bfd ]---

```

I think I've missconfigured something, here is my .config: http://pastebin.com/QcWAZPQL

----------

## DaggyStyle

same issue has returned again (thew drm stuff) I think a reinstall is the only way out of this thing.

----------

## audiodef

I hit that wall every now and then myself.

----------

## DaggyStyle

did reinstall, no change fails on tuxonice and vanilla, on windows it works well, any hints?

----------

